# sidewall failure on gatorskin tire



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yesterday I had a very unfortunate rear tire blow out during my ride. It looks like the side wall of the gator-skins failed and I have a few mm vertical gash going from side wall up to were the tread starts. I am semi disappointed since the tires were less than a year and a half old and probably only had 1000 miles on them. These tires have been issue free since day one, so I am definitely sticking with the conti gatorskins. I may get 25 mm width this time though as I am a heavier rider. 

My only real question is whether this type of damage can be fixed (good enough to finish the ride if it happens again)? Id like to ride tomorrow before heading to the LBS for a new tire...


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

It doesn't look repairable to me, but you can temporarily boot it until you get a new tire. I would ride with caution.

Even though Gatorskins have the DuraSkin netting, they can still get sliced on the sidewalls by objects on the road. The sidewalls are definitely the weakest part of those tires.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

That sucks! I only have 400 miles or so on my gatorskins and they are holding up just fine. I think they are well worth the money.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

BlackIce619 said:


> That sucks! I only have 400 miles or so on my gatorskins and they are holding up just fine. I think they are well worth the money.


I use them too. I have about 1600 miles on my current set, and the rear tire is just starting to show a little wear. The are good tires in terms of durability and puncture protection.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Although yours is one of the better photos I've seen, it's hard to tell without benefit of 3-D vision in real life.

All I can say is boot it and try. In my experience, if it works for a few miles, it'll also work for a few hundred or more.

Right now I'm running booted rear tires on two of my bikes. On was a drywall screw the went in the tread and out the sidewall (at 135 miles on the tire), and the other was from something in a road construction site that gashed the sidewall (at 152 miles on the tires). I'm nearing 3,000 miles on that second one, on my primary commuter and grocery-getter. So it frequently carries extra weight in the panniers.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I wouldn't call that a sidewall failure. If somone stabbed me in the stomach, I wouldn't consider it a skin failure


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

valleycyclist said:


> I use them too. I have about 1600 miles on my current set, and the rear tire is just starting to show a little wear. The are good tires in terms of durability and puncture protection.


I am still fairly new to cycling. I purchased my used bicycle and tires at about the same time. (400 miles ago)

This may sound dumb.... but I am going to ask anyways. 

Does anybody rotate the tires on a bicycle? or do you just ride until its time for new ones?


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

brucew said:


> Although yours is one of the better photos I've seen, it's hard to tell without benefit of 3-D vision in real life.
> 
> All I can say is boot it and try. In my experience, if it works for a few miles, it'll also work for a few hundred or more.
> 
> Right now I'm running booted rear tires on two of my bikes. On was a drywall screw the went in the tread and out the sidewall (at 135 miles on the tire), and the other was from something in a road construction site that gashed the sidewall (at 152 miles on the tires). I'm nearing 3,000 miles on that second one, on my primary commuter and grocery-getter. So it frequently carries extra weight in the panniers.


Well that's certainly promising! What do you use to boot the tire?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

bit unrelated, but I had that happen to my Vittoria Diamante just earlier this week too. Really frustrating because it does seem like booting it would work, but I'd never take such risk a since I'm on a hill regularly.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> bit unrelated, but I had that happen to my Vittoria Diamante just earlier this week too. Really frustrating because it does seem like booting it would work, but I'd never take such risk a since I'm on a hill regularly.


I agree!:thumbsup:

For the cost of a new tire and the confidence that you have something reliable.... IMO it is worth it! Plus you already got a good amount of miles on them already.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

BlackIce619 said:


> Does anybody rotate the tires on a bicycle? or do you just ride until its time for new ones?


The rear tire will wear faster since it carries more weight. You can get more life out if both tires if you rotate them. Or just replace the rear when it's bad and keep the front tire.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

rayej68 said:


> The rear tire will wear faster since it carries more weight. You can get more life out if both tires if you rotate them. Or just replace the rear when it's bad and keep the front tire.


Will do! Probably much easier to just replace rear when needed. I come from the motorcycle world, and the concept is the same to just replace rear 

Thank you for the information.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> bit unrelated, but I had that happen to my Vittoria Diamante just earlier this week too. Really frustrating because it does seem like booting it would work, but I'd never take such risk a since I'm on a hill regularly.


True, I guess It'll always be in the back of my mind if I boot it, kind of like riding a tube with a patch. But maybe I can get through tomorrows club ride, no hills to worry about here in FL.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking at how mine failed, you just might want to scrap it immediately


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Its not worth gettin hurt over,if you go to the hospital think how much itll cost you compared to what hindset would tell you.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> Looking at how mine failed, you just might want to scrap it immediately


Dang, looks like you ran over a razor blade... How'd that happen?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> Looking at how mine failed, you just might want to scrap it immediately


I probably wouldnt ride in that area anymore.....lolz


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> I probably wouldnt ride in that area anymore.....lolz


The weird thing is - I had just left my house on a nice road that I've been down thousands of times. It just assploded.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> Looking at how mine failed, you just might want to scrap it immediately


Bah! You can boot that, no problem


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

rayej68 said:


> Well that's certainly promising! What do you use to boot the tire?


The traditional boot is a dollar bill. Some folks use a chunk of old tire, tube, or tire liner. I used a patch from my patch kit.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

BlackIce619 said:


> Will do! Probably much easier to just replace rear when needed. I come from the motorcycle world, and the concept is the same to just replace rear
> 
> Thank you for the information.


The best way to do this is to remove the used front tire and install on the rear wheel. Then put the new tire on the front wheel. That way the best tire is always on the front Flatting the front is much more dangerous than flatting the rear.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

How weird is this thread. 
This just happend to me with my rear 4000s. 
I just put a new set on middle of August. Probably have 300 miles and mine looks the exact same as the OP. Exactly. 
I was thinking about "booting" but I don't know. 
All I do know is that I'm pissed to have to throw away a $70 tire that I got two months riding on.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

vette said:


> Its not worth gettin hurt over,if you go to the hospital think how much itll cost you compared to what hindset would tell you.


I agree, don't risk it. Hate to think about group riding with people trying to eek every penny out of damaged equipment.

This cut happened this week, booted it and rode it another 20 miles to get home but it went in the trash.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

dont worry about tires ,your health comes first.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I ride gatorskins pretty much exclusively and it seems like every time I get a new pair I get a sidewall puncture from a really nasty thorn, nail or staple in the road. Ive been riding my front tire with a boot for probably 1000 miles so far and no real issues. My puncture is much smaller than yours though.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've got about 800 miles on my gatorskins and no issues so far (knock on wood). Booting it and taking it easy on the way home, then replacing it is what I would try to do. No point taking a chance, I would never be confident on a tire like that for longer continued use, but booting it would be better than walking the bike home or calling the wife to rescue me from the roadside.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

rayej68 said:


> True, I guess It'll always be in the back of my mind if I boot it, kind of like riding a tube with a patch. But maybe I can get through tomorrows club ride, no hills to worry about here in FL.


Had this happen to a GP4000 recently. I keep a couple pieces of old tire sidewall (if possible use MTB sidewall since you can make them bigger) in my bag for stuff like this. If you want to get fancy (I did) you can sew the cut together and glue the "boot" in place. No need to worry then... that will be the toughest part of your tire.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

rruff said:


> Had this happen to a GP4000 recently. I keep a couple pieces of old tire sidewall (if possible use MTB sidewall since you can make them bigger) in my bag for stuff like this. If you want to get fancy (I did) you can sew the cut together and glue the "boot" in place. No need to worry then... that will be the toughest part of your tire.


I've done the same successfully using dental floss. An acquaintance also did this and actually raced on the tire without a problem - he called it his "Frankenstein tire." If you try it I'd recommend covering the exterior of the stiches with some shoe goo to protect it from abrasion.


----------



## Tobey69 (Oct 12, 2012)

The are good tires in terms of durability and puncture protection.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Quick update: 

Booting the tear with an old tire scrap and duct tape to hold in place worked for this weekends rides. New tire arrives today hopefully and is the new and improved version with supposedly more sidewall protection. I'll post some pictures up if its worth sharing. 

Thanks all for the helpful responses. Ride safe.


----------



## jericbarg (Jul 7, 2012)

I love my Gatorskins, many miles on both sets.

Replace and go, stay safe.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

rruff said:


> Had this happen to a GP4000 recently. I keep a couple pieces of old tire sidewall (if possible use MTB sidewall since you can make them bigger) in my bag for stuff like this. If you want to get fancy (I did) you can sew the cut together and glue the "boot" in place. No need to worry then... that will be the toughest part of your tire.


Interesting....What sort of thread and glue do you use? 

Can you "feel" the boot when the tire rolls?


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

I carry the park tool tire boots. They come in handy. That gash doesn't look too bad. I would probably keep using the tire since it's in pretty good shape overall.

I weigh in the 190's and ride the 25 mm gatorskins with 100 psi front 90 rear. They don't not effect my ability to keep up and ride much better.

Park Tool Co. » TB-2 : Emergency Tire Boot : Tube & Tire


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

simonaway427 said:


> I wouldn't call that a sidewall failure. If somone stabbed me in the stomach, I wouldn't consider it a skin failure


That's a great quote.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me last winter on the first ride with a gatorskin. I went back to spec. armadillo tires.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

View attachment 266982


Finally got the new tire on and took it for a spin. This version of the tire has less side wall an more "hard shell". Time will tell if its more durable or just more marketable. 

I also joined the 25 mm club, although did not notice much difference in ride quality. Plan some longer rides this weekend to better test it out. 

Happy riding all!


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Newnan3 said:


> Interesting....What sort of thread and glue do you use?
> 
> Can you "feel" the boot when the tire rolls?


Heavy duty nylon sewing thread. Rubber glue (like for patches), but shoe-goo would probably be better if you can wait all day for it to cure.

Not at all.


----------



## cryki (Nov 4, 2013)

Happened to me today with a brand new pair of skins. Poorly made tyre.


----------

